# OMG - Blue-Eyed Beauty



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

So I was excited to get up this morning because today is the 3-week marker for Apollo, which means it's picture day!  Yay!

I was absolutely thrilled especially for this week because ... *dun dun duuun* ... his eyes are open! And to my astonishment, Apollo has beautiful blue eyes!




























I hate waiting. >_<


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

How cute!!! He's so itty bitty!!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute... although I think most babies have blue eyes at first. My cat had a litter of kittens that all had dark blue eyes at first. They later turned all different colors.


----------



## Instinct (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, my one dog had blue eyes as a puppy but they changed to amber. Even if his eyes do change color he is still an adorable puppy!


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Who doesn't love baby pictures?! Look at those ears!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

All puppies have blue/grey eyes when they are born and they stay that way until about 5-6 weeks old. 

What breed is Apollo?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

very cute. You might want to make sure the breeder does hearing tests on him.


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

Awww... so cute! Isn't it fun watching him grow and change?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Awwwwwwws so cute!!


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> All puppies have blue/grey eyes when they are born and they stay that way until about 5-6 weeks old.
> 
> What breed is Apollo?


He's actually a Pomeranian/Toy American Eskimo. Coined a "Pomimo".



JessRU09 said:


> Very cute... although I think most babies have blue eyes at first. My cat had a litter of kittens that all had dark blue eyes at first. They later turned all different colors.


And this is precisely why I am on forums. To cure my stupid.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

AirForceAngel said:


> He's actually a Pomeranian/Toy American Eskimo. Coined a "Pomimo".
> 
> 
> 
> And this is precisely why I am on forums. To cure my stupid.


I don't want to just jump your case on this... but was it an oops litter, or are you buying a hybrid from a breeder who is specifically breeding mixes?


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> I don't want to just jump your case on this... but was it an oops litter, or are you buying a hybrid from a breeder who is specifically breeding mixes?


He's from a breeder who breeds purebred Poms and mixes of Poms and Eskies.

I wasn't planning on going that route. I watched Petfinder for 3 months with no luck of finding a puppy that my husband and I could agree on. Besides that, if we did find one we were quick to learn that most rescues won't adopt to military families because of how uncertain our lifestyle can be.

I came across Apollo by accident and he just ... I don't know ... called to me.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

AirForceAngel said:


> He's from a breeder who breeds purebred Poms and mixes of Poms and Eskies.
> 
> I wasn't planning on going that route. I watched Petfinder for 3 months with no luck of finding a puppy that my husband and I could agree on. Besides that, if we did find one we were quick to learn that most rescues won't adopt to military families because of how uncertain our lifestyle can be.
> 
> I came across Apollo by accident and he just ... I don't know ... called to me.


Have you seen their operation in person? Generally "breeders" breeding these fad mixes are byb's at best, and more often puppy mills.


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

trumpetjock said:


> Have you seen their operation in person? Generally "breeders" breeding these fad mixes are byb's at best, and more often puppy mills.


I admit that I haven't. I live in Texas and Apollo is in Tennessee.

I don't really take her as a mill, but I would say she has a possibility of being a BYB. I'm not as good at reading into that kind of thing as other people are.

I have never really looked into breeders before.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

AirForceAngel said:


> I admit that I haven't. I live in Texas and Apollo is in Tennessee.
> 
> I don't really take her as a mill, but I would say she has a possibility of being a BYB. I'm not as good at reading into that kind of thing as other people are.
> 
> I have never really looked into breeders before.


Easy way to tell is if they have done the proper health tests for the parents. Ask the breeder what the parents' OFA and CERF scores are. If she can't produce these, she is a very poor breeder.

Also, have the parents done any type of conformation, obedience or dog sports? Do they have any kind of titles or even points? This isn't nearly as important as health testing, but it's right up there.

I've seen a ton of sites for puppy mills, and the cute little shots next to flowers are a pretty standard selling method for them. I hate to burst your bubble on this... but you are more than likely supporting a puppy mill by purchasing this dog. You could get a dog from a reputable breeder for the same price that has all their health clearances and titles, and isn't bred for the sole purpose of fattening someones purse.

I know you probably have a deposit down on him, and are absolutely in love... but please reconsider this. You really do NOT want to be supporting a mill or a byb. Be patient... a puppy will show up in rescue, I promise. If you really want to get a bred puppy, everyone on this forum will do whatever they can to help you find a reputable breeder for ANY breed, in any part of the country.


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

I didn't really _want_ to go with a breeder, but my husband wants to PCS overseas and he wants either a Pom or an Eskie [picky bastard!] which really limits where I can look.

I looked for days for a purebred Eskie when rescue showed nothing. I had a really hard time finding any sorts of breeders, including crappy ones.

If I PCS the crate my dog has to fit in is only 8 inches tall. Even most toy breeds are taller than that and I told my husband that if we get a dog, it is not flying for 15 hours to Japan as cargo.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you checked out any Eskie or Pom specific rescues? It CAN be hard to find those breeds in normal city shelters as they get snapped up pretty fast...but breed specific rescues are usually pretty full.

I can sympathize with your situation though. I know it's hard finding the right dog and then waiting for him to be ready. I want to make it clear that I am in way (just as I'm sure Trumpet is not) trying to make you feel bad about Apollo (who certainly is a cutie) or anything along those lines. I just think it best that you have as much information as possible regarding the choices you are presented with.


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Have you checked out any Eskie or Pom specific rescues? It CAN be hard to find those breeds in normal city shelters as they get snapped up pretty fast...but breed specific rescues are usually pretty full.


I have checked the Eskie rescue with no luck. We cannot keep a standard or even a miniature. 

It sucks to have to be so darn picky about what dog we get, but I am trying to be sure that whatever puppy we get we are able to keep for its entire life and not just when it is convenient for us.

Being in the military makes things very unpredictable, which also causes rescues to turn people like us away because we can't have "stability". I have been doing a lot of research on bringing a dog into Japan and so I know what I am getting myself into and I know what size requirements I am determined to meet.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

AirForceAngel said:


> I have checked the Eskie rescue with no luck. We cannot keep a standard or even a miniature.
> 
> It sucks to have to be so darn picky about what dog we get, but I am trying to be sure that whatever puppy we get we are able to keep for its entire life and not just when it is convenient for us.
> 
> Being in the military makes things very unpredictable, which also causes rescues to turn people like us away because we can't have "stability". I have been doing a lot of research on bringing a dog into Japan and so I know what I am getting myself into and I know what size requirements I am determined to meet.


I'm 100% positive you can meet these requirements without supporting a puppy mill. It may take time though. Do some research on what kinds of operations puppy mills are... I would rather never own a dog again than give a single cent to one of them.

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...et.Age=baby&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=77001

Pomeranian puppies arranged in proximity to Houston (I had no idea what part of TX you're in, so I just used Houston).


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I agree with Trumpetjock here. 

there are 1200 poms on petfinder TODAY in my area. I checked this morning.

How are you going to know for sure that this pup will be your required size? With a mix you can't ever be sure. What happens if you pup grows to big?


Not trying to be mean to you, but please reconsider your decision..

Do you have a link to the breeders site?


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Your puppy is a cute little guy. I can't wait to see him as he gets bigger.


----------

